# Toothpick holder



## bmac (Jan 29, 2008)

My take on the toothpick holder in the latest issue of Wood Magazine. It is made out of maple with a purpleheart and yellowheart top.

Bobby 
Louisiana


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 29, 2008)

I was intrigued by that project as well, Bobby. Turned out nice and I can't wait to try my own.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 29, 2008)

I also saw that in Wood magazine and put in on my long list of things to do.  Yours turned out very nice.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 29, 2008)

looks great, i saw that also in the mag. nice job.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice, you should submit the photo to Wood Magazine.  They have a section to show off your project!


----------



## R2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nifty item. Well done!![^]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice... looks like you had fun doing it. I like the minaret style top.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 30, 2008)

That came out really nice. Looks like I need to go get me a magazine...[]


----------



## louisbry (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 30, 2008)

I put these pics up a week ago i also saw the article but failed to measure my tooth pics.
Anyone want to cut 800 tooth pics 1/2 shorter?











Here is my second attempt, much better.


----------



## johnny1211 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nicely done, I saw it also and it is tempting me greatly. Hope it turns out like the ones in this thread


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Idea, they look great!


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 11, 2008)

I seen this in WOOD also.  Thanks for sharing,  they all look great.   this might be some of next years Christmas presents


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I made one the other day and it trully is an eye catcher. Congrats


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Feb 16, 2008)

A link to the video.


http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes


----------

